# Worst 3x3 Ever



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

So this thread is to argue the worst cube ever in your opinion. If you don’t see a cube in the poll that you think should be there, let me know and I’ll add it. This thread is for *3x3 only, and they must be mass produced. *(you can obviously make a cube bad) 

I’ll start, I think the fanxin Magnetic is bad for obvious reasons. Now I expect my reactoion score to suffer when I say that Gan sucks. They don’t even perform as good as some cubes half their price, and crazy adjustments are things you can already do on other cubes without it being crazy complex. Moyu, Qiyi, YJ, Yuxin, Dayan, and other companies make great cubes at a significantly lower price. For example, if you don’t need to change magnet strength in 20 seconds, something that we have all lived without for years, The RS3M 2020 is amazing. It corner cuts great, is super fast, and responds well to lube. It uses Moyu’s dual adjustment system, and if you really want to change the magnet strength, cube shops like The Cubicle have a kit of magnet that you can add without gluing or hassle. It’s also only 99 cents. Another great cube is the Guhong v4 from Dayan, it too has great corner cutting and responds well to lube, and you can even get it in black plastic, something that seems to be getting less common these days. (I prefer stickers) Only thing is it doesn’t have a magnet kit to swap add on to the magnet strength. @Owen Morrison mains this cube over a bunch of flagships, so it goes to show your cube doesn’t have to be $60 to get good performance.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 10, 2020)

Literally any dollar store cube would beat all of those.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Literally any dollar store cube would beat all of those.


Added.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

1980s Original Rubik's Cube


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 1980s Original Rubik's Cube


That’s a rubiks brand


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> That’s a rubiks brand



Not really, because a modern Rubik's brand isn't _that_ trash. An original one barely turns


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

a dollar store cube is probably worse than the original rubik's cube


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

I accidentally posted the 1980s cube without adding the apostrophe in “Rubik’s”. I feel so unaccomplished in life


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 10, 2020)

Erno Rubik's origanal prototype.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Erno Rubik's origanal prototype.


They must be mass produced.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

the first rubik's cube ever made


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> a dollar store cube is probably worse than the original rubik's cube


That so depends on the particular dollar store cube. Some are about the same as a Rubik's. A few are actually better than Rubik's. Others are indescribably worse. I've had some that you have to wedge against a table just to get them to turn, and others whose cubies break inward when you try to turn them. Those are the worst - when you have to damage the cube to solve it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> the first rubik's cube ever made






DiamondGolem12 said:


> Erno Rubik's origanal prototype.





MJS Cubing said:


> They must be mass produced.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Gan is way overrated and is way too expensive which is why I chose it xD


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Gan is way overrated and is way too expensive which is why I chose it xD


i am a gan fan lol


----------



## Scollier (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Gan is way overrated and is way too expensive which is why I chose it xD



TBH, I was kind of tempted to select it as one of my choices, but, although I agree that they are way too expensive and overpriced, they are still a good cube, they just should be priced lower.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

the gan 11 m pro is lighter than its price, so expensive omg


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

Why do you have Gan on here? No matter your feelings about them, they still make great cubes. They may not be your favorite, you can't claim that they're worse than Rubik's brands or a bad dollar store cube. Stop being spiteful and start thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why do you have Gan on here? No matter your feelings about them, they still make great cubes. They may not be your favorite, you can't claim that they're worse than Rubik's brands or a bad dollar store cube. Stop being spiteful and start thinking.


I think it was put on there satirically.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why do you have Gan on here? No matter your feelings about them, they still make great cubes. They may not be your favorite, you can't claim that they're worse than Rubik's brands or a bad dollar store cube. Stop being spiteful and start thinking.


gan is my favourite brand, i didn't say i don't like their cubes lol


except being a little pricy


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why do you have Gan on here? No matter your feelings about them, they still make great cubes. They may not be your favorite, you can't claim that they're worse than Rubik's brands or a bad dollar store cube. Stop being spiteful and start thinking.


This isnt just about performance. It’s about overall package/how satasfied are you for what you paid.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Honestly I think spending $1 on a dollar store cube is more worth it than spending $70 on a gan cube

Is the gan cube seventy times better? I mean, they both function properly.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Honestly I think spending $1 on a dollar store cube is more worth it than spending $70 on a gan cube
> 
> Is the gan cube seventy times better? I mean, they both function properly.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Honestly I think spending $1 on a dollar store cube is more worth it than spending $70 on a gan cube
> 
> Is the gan cube seventy times better? I mean, they both function properly.


Yes is the correct answer


----------



## jtslvrs (Dec 10, 2020)

i think the dianma is equally hated in cubing history


----------



## Scollier (Dec 10, 2020)

jtslvrs said:


> i think the dianma is equally hated in cubing history



If you search the Cubicle for the MoYu DianMa, what comes up is, "*THIS PRODUCT HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED INDEFINITELY OR WE AREN'T SURE WHEN IT WILL BE BACK IN STOCK."*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Scollier said:


> If you search the Cubicle for the MoYu DianMa, what comes up is, "*THIS PRODUCT HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED INDEFINITELY OR WE AREN'T SURE WHEN IT WILL BE BACK IN STOCK."*


What does that have to do with anything? It still existed.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Yes is the correct answer


If you think a gan cube is seventy times better than a dollar store cube then I don't think you know how much "seventy" is
Also the RS3M 2020 is *NINE DOLLARS*. Do you REALLY think the 11 M Pro is *7.8x *better than the RS3M 2020?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Add the Valk Power to the list of the worst cubes.


----------



## Ishan0623 (Dec 10, 2020)

I think rubiks brand are the worst. Gan cubes however are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy overpriced


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Add the Valk Power to the list of the worst cubes.


It's not that bad. According to the Cubicle's review of the MGC 2 5 of the top 20 solvers used the Power in early 2018


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Add the Valk Power to the list of the worst cubes.


Think about if the Valk Power came out 15 years ago. It would be the best. It’s not a “bad” cube, it’s just bad compared to the alternatives.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> If you think a gan cube is seventy times better than a dollar store cube then I don't think you know how much "seventy" is
> Also the RS3M 2020 is *NINE DOLLARS*. Do you REALLY think the 11 M Pro is *7.8x *better than the RS3M 2020?


yes, my friends rs3m is trash
but tbh, i agree gan is a bit overpriced
but the 11M Pro is worth *every* penny


----------



## CFOP2020 (Dec 10, 2020)

by today's standards, some old cubes should be up there too, like the f III. that cube really sucked, almost worse than a store bought. Also, modding some of these cubes can drastically improve their performance. A modded storebought isn't that bad. turns like an A IIIF


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> yes, my friends rs3m is trash
> but tbh, i agree gan is a bit overpriced
> but the 11M Pro is worth *every* penny



I'm not sure the people who actually paid for the cube would agree


----------



## jtslvrs (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm not sure the people who actually paid for the cube would agree


destroyed.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 10, 2020)

Dollard store cube is by far the worst cube, like impossible to get a sub 20 on that cube.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> Dollard store cube is by far the worst cube, like impossible to get a sub 20 on that cube.


But it's only one dollar after all. A Rubik's brand is fifteen dollars and is almost as bad.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 10, 2020)

I remember I used to own a sudoku cube that I purchased from a dollar store. Turning was horrible, but what I remember distinctly was the plastic it was made of. It was extremely thin and soft. It was similar to cheap Tupperware.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

CFOP2020 said:


> by today's standards, some old cubes should be up there too, like the f III. that cube really sucked, almost worse than a store bought. Also, modding some of these cubes can drastically improve their performance. A modded storebought isn't that bad. turns like an A IIIF



It's not fair to compare old cubes to today's standards. (I mean you could but then the poll is kinda pointless)


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Not really, because a modern Rubik's brand isn't _that_ trash. An original one barely turns


Nah. If you broke in an original one, it would turn pretty decent, just no corner cutting.


----------



## Seth1448 (Dec 11, 2020)

Gan is the worst because of their prices comapred to other cubes like the rs3m 2020, or the qiyi ms, you can also get the weilong wrm for 35$ and its almost as good(if not better) as the gan 11 m pro which is 65$


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

Seth1448 said:


> Gan is the worst because of their prices comapred to other cubes like the rs3m 2020, or the qiyi ms, you can also get the weilong wrm for 35$ and its almost as good(if not better) as the gan 11 m pro which is 65$


Indeed. GAN has good cubes, and they sometimes come out with new tech, but the prices are totally not worth it. Remember when the all of the flagship cubes used to be $20? Thanks a lot GAN, for raising that number. Now no flagship is < $30


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 11, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Indeed. GAN has good cubes, and they sometimes come out with new tech, but the prices are totally not worth it. Remember when the all of the flagship cubes used to be $20? Thanks a lot GAN, for raising that number. Now no flagship is < $30


Except for the Valk 3 m and the YJ MGC elite


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Except for the Valk 3 m and the YJ MGC elite


Well, the valk 3 was 2016


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Except for the Valk 3 m and the YJ MGC elite


Judging from the accessories and price, I think the repulsion is YJ's flagship. And it's over $30
And as DNF_Cuber said, Valk 3 m was 2016


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Judging from the accessories and price, I think the repulsion is YJ's flagship. And it's over $30
> And as DNF_Cuber said, Valk 3 m was 2016


Repulsion is more of an LE
EDIT:for clarification LE is limited edition


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Well, the valk 3 was 2016


The valk 3 m was released in 2019 and is still qiyi's best-selling cube


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> The valk 3 m was released in 2019 and is still qiyi's best-selling cube


It is just a magnetic version of the old one. I main it , I am just saying that the actual structure of the cube was produced in 2016


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> The valk 3 m was released in 2019 and is still qiyi's best-selling cube


Qiyi's current flagship is the Valk Elite, which happens to be my main


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Except for the Valk 3 m and the YJ MGC elite


valk 3 M isnt a flagship


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

I voted for dollar store cube because some of them will scrape black plastic dust everywhere just by doing regular turns. I have no idea where companies even source such cheap and brittle plastic.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2020)

I used to use Guanlong cubes for MBLD. They are trash and their core breaks easily, R2 D' R' U' R' E R u R D R2 .


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> I voted for dollar store cube because some of them will scrape black plastic dust everywhere just by doing regular turns. I have no idea where companies even source such cheap and brittle plastic.


You can make dollar store cubes better with some sandpaper, rounding off the pieces, and lubing it with wd-40. I lost my dollar store cube but it wasn’t the worst turning cube I own. I have an 80’s Rubiks brand from my grandparents house that I peeled off the stickers and it turns soooooo bad


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You can make dollar store cubes better with some sandpaper, rounding off the pieces, and lubing it with wd-40. I lost my dollar store cube but it wasn’t the worst turning cube I own. I have an 80’s Rubiks brand from my grandparents house that I peeled off the stickers and it turns soooooo bad


wait you *peeled of the stickers?* was that when you were a non cuber or something?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> wait you *peeled of the stickers?* was that when you were a non cuber or something?


Yeah this was when I was like 6 and didn’t know how to solve it. I am guilty of my worst pet peeve. There was like an orange red edge and a blue blue green corner, so I just took off the stickers.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 11, 2020)

The best method for the 1$ cube is sticker peeling.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 11, 2020)

Speaking as an '80's cuber, the EARLY Rubik's brand cubes were not as bad as many posts on here seem to suggest. For a few years, they were actually screwed together, hence you could adjust them. None of the 'so tight they hardly turn' stuff that afflicted the later cheaper-to-make riveted mechanism. Plus, they lended themselves to modifications, as the plastic was fairly thick, so you could 'round off' the obvious square edges etc to give a bit of corner cutting. 
The generic 'dollar store cube' gets my vote, they were bad in 1980, and they seem worse today. I spotted some yesterday in my local supermarket, stickered up with some cheap Christmas theme, nasty looking things. Probably made from 35 year old moulds.

( I like the earlier reference to blue-blue-green corners, made me laugh. And it reminded me that a girl in my class at school had a cheapo cube that had two green faces and a black unstickered face, it was a novelty to solve.)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 11, 2020)

i'm damn tired of the sticker peeling joke, its not even a joke at this time.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yeah... although non cubers find it hilarious lol


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> The best method for the 1$ cube is sticker peeling.


The ones I've tried have had stickers practically melded to the cube so that it takes forever to get the stickers off and you couldn't reuse them if you wanted to.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> The ones I've tried have had stickers practically melded to the cube so that it takes forever to get the stickers off and you couldn't reuse them if you wanted to.


I honestly think they stick less than Rubik’s brand stickers though.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> yes, my friends rs3m is trash
> but tbh, i agree gan is a bit overpriced
> but the 11M Pro is worth *every* penny


Don’t know what’s wrong with your friend’s rs3m. Since having the rs3m I’ve broken 3 pbs at least 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Don’t know what’s wrong with your friend’s rs3m. Since having the rs3m I’ve broken 3 pbs at least 5 or 6 times.


its really good, except that i feel the magnets are too light, but you can replace that for just a dollar more, its really good.
I dont really like the glossiness but it doesnt matter anyway.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its really good, except that i feel the magnets are too light, but you can replace that for just a dollar more, its really good.
> I dont really like the glossiness but it doesnt matter anyway.


@CodingCuber was talking about @Jam88 's friend's rs3m 2020


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @CodingCuber was talking about @Jam88 's friend's rs3m 2020


 yeah i know i was just adding on to it why it is pretty good for a budget cube.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its really good, except that i feel the magnets are too light, but you can replace that for just a dollar more, its really good.
> I dont really like the glossiness but it doesnt matter anyway.


Uhm the RS3M2020 is not glossy, it is frosted.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Uhm the RS3M2020 is not glossy, it is frosted.


oh ok, mine looked glossy


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

I have an old pyraminx with ONE screw, the rest of the centers are plastic tabs. At least I can disassemble it but they really were too cheap for 3 more screws so I could tension the puzzle.


----------



## AGuy27 (Dec 12, 2020)

Rubik's makes mini versions of Rubik's cubes and no cube could ever or will ever top the horribleness of them.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 12, 2020)

AGuy27 said:


> Rubik's makes mini versions of Rubik's cubes and no cube could ever or will ever top the horribleness of them.


do you expect a mini cube have good cornercutting, not that many lockups, and be fast?????
its not fair to compare mini cubes to normal 56mm cubes, especially because of the size difference.


----------



## AGuy27 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> do you expect a mini cube have good cornercutting, not that many lockups, and be fast?????
> its not fair to compare mini cubes to normal 56mm cubes, especially because of the size difference.


No but i expect to not literally be a colored brick that won't turn at all.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 12, 2020)

AGuy27 said:


> No but i expect to not literally be a colored brick that won't turn at all.


i dont have a rubiks mini cube but i think it moves at least a bit.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 12, 2020)

The ones they call the "World Smallest Cubes" are honestly terrible, even for being a mini cube


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)

Yeah it's not fair to compare gimmick cubes like keychain size or smaller cubes to normal size cubes.
FWIW I have a Rubik's keychain cube and it does pop occasionally but it's fine for what it is.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

I parents bought me a the dollar store cube and it was impossible to turn.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> Yeah it's not fair to compare gimmick cubes like keychain size or smaller cubes to normal size cubes.
> FWIW I have a Rubik's keychain cube and it does pop occasionally but it's fine for what it is.


My sister(who is 5 years younger than me and can't solve) has one and sometimes has me solve it for her.It hurts my fingers to turn, but that is partly the tiny layers.


----------



## N's-cvt (Dec 14, 2020)

Amazon stickered Valk3 should be up there, literal trash


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Amazon stickered Valk3 should be up there, literal trash


If it's not really a Valk 3 then maybe it's trash


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 14, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Amazon stickered Valk3 should be up there, literal trash


Maybe you received a fake, even if it doesn't suit you it isn't utter garbage.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 15, 2020)

Disappointment is probably a better gauge for how bad a cube is. You aren't buying a Rubik's brand expecting it to be revolutionary, and of course its objectively bad but at least you expect that. The Dianma is up there, especially since it was produced right after Moyu pumped out a bunch of hard hitters like the Weilongs. However, I think that the GAN cubes between the 354 and 11 are by far the most disappointing. I really thought that GAN was a great company up until the X came out. I thought it was alright but from what I tried it wasn't any different from my 354. That was December for 2018. It took Gan 2 YEARS to get something to the table that had some actual innovation that wasn't the same product with moyu "inspired" hardware. However, the 11 restored the smallest bit of faith that they would actually start trying instead of just copy-pasting cubes, then rolling a dice to decide what the price would be. The cubes themselves are still fantastic puzzles, I even got a 356 M for my little brother for Christmas (despite my moral compass dragging me away from it), but they are far from the revolutionary hardware GAN was coming up with back in the days of the Air series.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Disappointment is probably a better gauge for how bad a cube is. You aren't buying a Rubik's brand expecting it to be revolutionary, and of course its objectively bad but at least you expect that. The Dianma is up there, especially since it was produced right after Moyu pumped out a bunch of hard hitters like the Weilongs. However, I think that the GAN cubes between the 354 and 11 are by far the most disappointing. I really thought that GAN was a great company up until the X came out. I thought it was alright but from what I tried it wasn't any different from my 354. That was December for 2018. It took Gan 2 YEARS to get something to the table that had some actual innovation that wasn't the same product with moyu "inspired" hardware. However, the 11 restored the smallest bit of faith that they would actually start trying instead of just copy-pasting cubes, then rolling a dice to decide what the price would be. The cubes themselves are still fantastic puzzles, I even got a 356 M for my little brother for Christmas (despite my moral compass dragging me away from it), but they are far from the revolutionary hardware GAN was coming up with back in the days of the Air series.


the first line says it all. I remember the thunderclap v2, and objectively, it’s not terrible. It just got way overhyped because the thunderclap v1 was so good. Everyone thought it would be better and they would main it. In the end, the cube wasn’t bad, still vastly better than some other options, but everyone thought it would be better which is why they said it was bad.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> the first line says it all. I remember the thunderclap v2, and objectively, it’s not terrible. It just got way overhyped because the thunderclap v1 was so good. Everyone thought it would be better and they would main it. In the end, the cube wasn’t bad, still vastly better than some other options, but everyone thought it would be better which is why they said it was bad.


same with the dayan panshi


----------



## scrubizilla (Dec 16, 2020)

i think it is the emoji cube from dollor tree


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> same with the dayan panshi


Overhyped cubes suck. I think a lot of people learned their lesson with the thunderclap, so no one gets too hyped about cubes anymore. At least the way I see it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Overhyped cubes suck. I think a lot of people learned their lesson with the thunderclap, so no one gets too hyped about cubes anymore. At least the way I see it.


cough cough valk elite cough cough


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cough cough valk elite cough cough


Valk elite is really good. Just requires a lot of set up.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Valk elite is really good. Just requires a lot of set up.


well, it was hyped for like a really long time, and then it wasn't really a game changer. If they had released it b4 the xs they would have made 2x the money
EDIT:LOL I voted for the panshi with this and my alt, so there are 2 panshi votes, both attributed to me


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a 2 year old Qiyi Sail W with sand and grime covering the inside. It still isn't as bad as a dollar store cube, though


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 12, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> I have a 2 year old Qiyi Sail W with sand and grime covering the inside. It still isn't as bad as a dollar store cube, though


You might want to clean out that stuff inside... Sand can really damage your cube. If your cube is already damaged then i would suggest you get a new cube


----------



## AlgoCuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> You might want to clean out that stuff inside... Sand can really damage your cube. If your cube is already damaged then i would suggest you get a new cube


I mean, I do have another cube. I didn't bother to clean the bad one because it wouldn't be any use anyway


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yeah it's not fair to compare gimmick cubes like keychain size or smaller cubes to normal size cubes.
> FWIW I have a Rubik's keychain cube and it does pop occasionally but it's fine for what it is.


I have a tiny keychain cube from the early 80s, 27mm...


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I have a tiny keychain cube from the early 80s, 27mm...


The new Qiyi keychain cube is good though. It is quite fingertrickable.

Its about 30mm I guess and a bit pillowed.


----------

